# Lactose intolerance



## Espezel (Aug 19, 2004)

Anybody else intolerant to cheese,cream,real butter,yoghurt etc

Any cures?


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm lactose intolerant.  I didn't find out until I was in College, and did a little research on it.  Surprisingly, 70% of the population of the planet is lactose intolerant, to some degree.  I don't have it that bad, as I can drink milk, and eat ice cream, cheese, sour cream, cook with cream or half-and-half, etc.  What I have to watch out for is processed foods, such as Cheetos (my favorite snack chip   ), Hamburger Helper Beef Stroganoff, or anything that lists "whey" in the ingredients.  I've found that most of the lactose is in the whey.  Many processed foods have whey in it, which is one of the reasons why I usually cook from scratch.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2004)

my son is more than lactose intolerant.
he has what the call a "severe milk allergy"
means no milk, cheese, yogurt or anything.
i also have to read ingredients to see if there's 
any form os milk... ie whey, dried, sodium
caseinate etc... 
talk about a pain in the butt!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 13, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> my son is more than lactose intolerant.
> he has what the call a "severe milk allergy"
> means no milk, cheese, yogurt or anything.
> i also have to read ingredients to see if there's
> ...



OUCH!  Middie, how do you handle that?  I'd go nuts having to leave out some of my favorite ingredients.

If I'm not mistaken, Lactose Intolerance and Dairy alleries are two separate things.  Lactose Intolerance stems from the body not producing Lactase, the enzyme that lets you digest Lactose, the sugar in milk.  Instead of being digested, the lactose ferments, results in gas buildup, pressure, bloating, diarrhea, etc.  A Dairy allergy is an allergic reaction resulting in itchy skin, swelling, and in extreme cases, anaphalactic (sp?) shock.

Symptoms for lactose intolerance are easily alleviated by taking Lactaid prior to ingesting dairy foods.  Symptons for a Dairy allergy are relieved by an antihistamine shot.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## middie (Sep 13, 2004)

oh with my kid he ends up vomitting and having an asthma attck.
it's pretty rough. i feel so bad for the kid.


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2004)

i am mildly lactose intolerant; i get such an upset stomach with cottage cheese and a few other things like that. but i keep eating cheese and milk so i can get my calcium in, plus i love cheese and milk. i have found that yogurt w/ live and active cultures helps me though, if i have it after a glass of milk.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 28, 2004)

A glass of milk acts like a laxative.  I know, I know.  TMI!


----------



## ParrotheadLizzy (Oct 11, 2004)

My boyfriend and I are both lactose intolerant.

I can eat most things with milk as long as I take Lactaid with them - I could not live without ice cream!

As for milk - we drink Sweet Acidophilis - it contains no lactose and tastes exactly like milk, unlike some other lactose-free milks out there.

Liz


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2004)

I cook for someone who is dairy-allergic.  Can be quite a challenge!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2004)

soy milk (i know, i know, it's soy juice. resisting obvious joke here) isn't bad if you get the vanilla or chocolate flavored ones. the plain is pretty rude.


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2004)

bucky that's what we get for my son


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

soymilk isn't bad at all. 
i love vanilla rice milk. 
has anyone tried that dairy smart milk?


----------

